# What color is your favorite?



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

I fell for the b&ts but I fell _hard_ for the sables :wub: And now I'm starting to love bicolors and solid blacks too! They're all great though, right? Which color do you like the most?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I love black and red's!! Though, since joining this forum, I'm really starting to like the dark sables


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish solid black had it's own category, my favorite is the solid black, my least favorite is the solid white.

My GSD is black, if I were to ever get another it would most likely be another black male.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I love black and deep reds, Harry is black and tan, Lola black and gold.


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

stmcfred said:


> I love black and red's!! Though, since joining this forum, I'm really starting to like the dark sables


I love rich, dark sables too


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I wish solid black had it's own category, my favorite is the solid black, my least favorite is the solid white.
> 
> My GSD is black, if I were to ever get another it would most likely be another black male.


I like solid black far more than white too, but I just grouped them together because they are both solids.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Umm since being here I am in love with dark sable they are absolutely my fave! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Until I joined this site I didn't even know there was such a thing as a sable. If someone would have told me the color existed I would have imagined a washed out sable like in the Collies/Shelties.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Dark and black sables, solid black, bicolor. I love the look of silver and liver sable but can't imagine being in the right place at the right time for one from a good breeder w the right temperament etc. 
Honestly though, I know a lot of black and reds, and I just fawn over them too! I really do find them all beautiful lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

all of the above. Depends on the personality more than the color.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

SunCzarina said:


> all of the above. Depends on the personality more than the color.


Agreed! I'll take any color if the character and temperament is a good match. Didn't really think I'd want a coatie, but we have one and he's awesome too.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I always told myself, IF I ever got a german shepherd, I'd get a sable. Red, is a b & t .my family adopted originally, I hoping my next pup will be a sable! Should find out in the next 3 weeks, once temperaments are tested! It's between black and sable. 5 males...3 sable, 2 black, so the odds are in my favor I'll get one. I love all the colors of the german sheperds though!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really only like the black and tans / black and reds. I prefer saddles to blankets. The dog has to be spectacular for me to really like any of the other colors, which is funny because the dog that really sold me on the breed was an all red (maybe liver colored) GSD, owned by my parent's babysitter for my sister and brother. They had a black and tan too, but he was hyper and crazy and got run over. A few years later they got a white one that was high strung, and kind of scary. I pet sat for that dog. She was nice to me for the most part. But, not a look I wanted.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Dark sables are my favorite. But black and tan is what I have with a silvery tan and I think he's beautiful too. Haha. I love them all. White is my least favorite but they're all gorgeous.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't tell Finn, but my favorite color on a dog is either a Bi Color or White. I've never been a fan of the Black and Tan, but my hope is my next pup is going to be a bi-color.

It's all about personality and temperament though; if I found the perfect Black and Tan that would compliment me in what I'm doing, I'd get that dog, but I frequent breeder sites and watch dogs that drop Bi's, Whites, or Dark Sables. I don't think I'll ever not have a White, but I'm extremely picky and the type of Whites I want are few and far between.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Fawn or blanket back


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hahah even through it's not on the charts.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I love sables and bi colors.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I LOVE Black and Reds.. but I am recently starting absolutely adore dark Sables..


----------



## Kuma of Manenggon (Mar 29, 2014)

*Black*

They are all beautiful colors. We dog sat the mother so we knew
her temperament. She is AKC as is the Sire and both great
looking black GSD. She is 95 lbs so think Kuma might get
to around 85. Oh, we were talking about color.

Black...


----------



## icanhike (Jan 7, 2012)

*unicolor face*

It seems I prefer the colors that have a uni-color face: My last GSD was the love of my life and he was black and red, with no black on the face. Very handsome dog. Now I have a White GSD with lovely biscuit freckles on the ears and a dusting of biscuit on his back and nearly everyone we pass comments how beautiful he is...because, well it's true! Currently I am looking in to getting another dog and favoring red or tan liver, or solid black. But the solid color face is what I'm drawn to.


----------

